# HELP WITH A/C system



## Curcabby (Sep 6, 2012)

hi folks im new to this site , ( new member) .. i recently have become the proud owner of a black 92 Cabriolet --in original condition wich is a very sweet car in good shape i will (post pics)...i currently live on the beautifull island of Curacao.. bla bla bla.... 

there is only 1 problem this car came without A/C,, as it 1st original owner brought this car from GERMANY --- thus an original VW!!,,, soo i'm looking forward into installing a/c in this car ,, soo any suggestions i dont mind spending a lot of bucks,, cause my dad is going to be the sponsership  ,, soo plss ppl help mee ,, where should i begin ,,, 

as i've heard i need , compressor ,, bracket- condenser- evap- vacuum reservoir- what else ??


----------

